# using my uk electrical equipment safely



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello to anyone with electrical knowledge!

I am moving to Portugal & exploring how to protect my electrical devices, namely, laptop, cell phone, table-top kitchen appliances (juicer & vitamix).

All of the above run on 220-240V & 50W so that's OK for Portugal. I just need adaptors.

But what about surge protection? I don't use it in the UK but apparently the Portuguese electrical system has spikes which could damage my devices/appliances.

I understand that using a british surge protector wont work on the 2 pin system as there is no grounding. So what do you do to protect your computers while recharging them?

thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There is an earthing system here (if the house is wired correctly) and the two pin plugs have a sneaky earthing strip that connects to an earthing strip on the socket so no worries there and for what it's worth, we don't use voltage protection devices and haven't had any problems in the 3 years we've been here........ hope I'm not tempting fate by saying that! LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think TM tempting fate, modern electronics like computers, routers, television very susceptible to spikes, across a course of time generally just out of guarantee if you use them in UK (which you don't) but if you brought with you then no need to change or use an adaptor on each item just need to change plug/socket end of protector

Each of our computer or TV stations have Protectors size depends on number of usual things plugged in

We've not had problems and don't bother with "kitchen" gadgets but a few friends certainly have problems with unprotected computers, TV and like during storms


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We used to use them when we lived in Africa, mostly because of the oh so common and oh so huge and sudden thunderstorms we used to get but the damn things never worked........ several things got fried over the years and on one occasion, everything but everything that was plugged in got fried........ that said, the quality of the protectors probably weren't up to much! LOL


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks. I had better buy some surge protectors then. Presumably a surge protector I buy in uk can be fitted to an adaptor & used like that until I change the plugs on my devices?


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Hope you maintain your good luck with the electrics!




QUOTE=travelling-man;4946498]There is an earthing system here (if the house is wired correctly) and the two pin plugs have a sneaky earthing strip that connects to an earthing strip on the socket so no worries there and for what it's worth, we don't use voltage protection devices and haven't had any problems in the 3 years we've been here........ hope I'm not tempting fate by saying that! LOL![/QUOTE]


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We do have a quick unplug any time a storm appears and there's far fewer storms here than we're used to so with luck, we'll be ok.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you bring from UK then you can plug your UK 3 pin into protector and just change the 3 pin plug on end of protector cable to a Portuguese 2 pin + Earth *the round plugs*


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

canoeman, how do i earth the round plugs please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lauranewman said:


> canoeman, how do i earth the round plugs please?


you need to buy the round plugs as opposed to the flat ones and they have a third terminal for the earth cable.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As TM says their available moulded onto leads or to wire yourself in a variety of styles, colours to suit different purposes
Power plug & outlet Type E - World Standards


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok thanks
Will do


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

A fine picture of some of the many types presently in use in Portugal (non-earthed sockets also available)

First two are European round pin mains plugs and can be used with the round pin socket in the fourth picture and do not connect to earth. The earthed plug in picture 3 has slots on the side which is the earth connection when used with the socket in picture 4.

Unlike the UK the earth is not for mandatory "fused electrical safety". 

We use low voltage equipment such as lap tops through their own mains power supplies which all have the double square symbol which means there is no earth connection.

PM me for more details.


----------

